# NEU!! Orange Alpine 160 incl. Fox DHX 5.0 Air!!



## kopflos-dom (14. März 2009)

Hallo, bei Interesse:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Orange-Alpin...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Viele Grüße
Dom


----------



## Ton1 (17. März 2009)

hey ist der Rahmen auch ohne ebay zu haben?

Grüsse Ton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (18. März 2009)

Würde einfrieg mitbieten, wenn nicht gerade bei 1750 losgehen würde..


----------



## kopflos-dom (20. März 2009)

@ Ton 1: jetzt lasse ich erst einmal die Auktion auslaufen, danach sehen wir weiter...

@ Airhaenz: Der Startpreis ist denke ich sehr fair! Wie gesagt, das Teil kostet mit dem Dämpfer offiziell über 2000! Und bisher sind noch keine Gebote drauf, schlecht für mich - chance für dich


----------



## bernd_spiegel (27. März 2009)

"über 2000" ist irgendwie zu schwammig....wenn schon ne rechnung vorliegt...macht so ein angebot immer etwas unseriös...bei einem komplettrad für 2700 pfund eh unwahrscheinlich dass er weg geht


----------



## kopflos-dom (27. März 2009)

@ bernd_spiegel: Zum einen: Rechnung wird dann auf den Kaufpreis an den jeweiligen KÃ¤ufer ausgestellt, von daher noch keine Rechnung vorhanden. Zum anderen: habe ich noch keine offiziellen Preise fÃ¼r D-Land gefunden und habe mich daher an dem Indian Summer ChF Preis orinetiert, der je nach wechselkurs eben knapp Ã¼ber 2000â¬ liegt... Zu dem Preis von 2700 Pfund fÃ¼r das Komplettrad kann ich nur sagen, wenn du das Bike fÃ¼r den Preis hier in D-Land bekommst - bestell mir doch bitte eins mit


----------



## bernd_spiegel (27. März 2009)

gerne


----------

